# Schwimminsel



## sanke10 (8. Juli 2006)

Jetzt ist meine Schwimminsel total dicht gewachsen, ein Idealer Schatten- und Grünfutter Spender für meine Fische.
Durchmesser 1,10 mtr, die Insel treibt frei im Teich.
 

 

 

                Lenhart


----------



## Annett (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Lenhart,

sieht doch richtig gut aus!
Du hast nicht zufällig auch ein Bild ohne Pflanzen? 
Hast Du die gekauft, und wenn ja wo? 

Wäre sicherlich für einige Koi-Teichbesitzer interessant.


----------



## Friedhelm (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Denke auch, daß die Bezugsquelle interessant wäre.
Habe auch kleinere Inseln im Teich - aber eine ca 1 m Insel würd ich schon gern noch hinzufügen.


----------



## sanke10 (6. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo ! Auf der Schwimminsel ,blüht immer etwas Neues.

Die Insel besteht aus vier 3 cm starken Platten Styrodur, die mit Aquariumsillikon zusammen geklebt wurden , und nach dem trocknen rund geschnitten wurden.

Mit einem Heißluftfön wurde auf der Insel eine Vertiefung gemacht damit der feine Kies nicht bei jedem Regenschauer runtergespült wird, der Rand der Insel ist ca 1 cm hoch.
Danach wurden 8 Runde Löcher in die Platte geschnitten, Durchmesser ca 9cm  für die Pflanzkörbe. Diese werden dann mit feinem Kies befüllt und Bepflanzt danach wird die restliche Insel mit einer dünnen Kiesschicht bedeckt. Auf diese Kiesschicht, habe ich dann einfach verschiedene Samen gestreut.
  

 

                               Gruß Lenhart


----------



## m.jester (8. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

hi Lenhart,

sieht wirklich gut aus,deine Insel. Für meinen kleinen Teich mit genug Seerosenblättern auf der Wasseroberfläche brauch ich zwar keinen, aber ist bestimmt ein guter Tip für andere.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Sabine22076 (9. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Lenhart 

das ist eine super Idee. 
habe nämlich nur Schwimminseln aus Plastik gefunden und die etwas größeren,
 d.h. zw. 80 und 120cm kosten um die 50,- bis über 80 Euro.

lg,
Sabine


----------



## coconut (9. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Halli Hallo 


Also ich kenne diese Schwimminseln aus meinem Zooladen...
Die sind von Velda

Hier mal ein Link dazu 
und noch - defekter Link entfernt -

Ich finde um dieses Geld, kann ich mir selbst 3 basteln...
Vor allem sind diese auch relativ klein.

Aber naja...


----------



## Olli.P (9. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Lenhart,

ist ja echt eine super idee........
wir wollen in nächsten Frühjahr unseren Teich vergrössern, könntest du vielleicht mal ein Bild vom gesamten Teich mit schwimminsel einstellen??? würde das ganze gerne mal insgesamt ansehen............


Gruß
Olaf


----------



## sanke10 (10. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Olaf !

Hier ein paar Bilder ,wie von Dir gewünscht von der Schwimminsel.

Die Bilder wurden an einem Tag aufgenommen .
 

 

 

 

 

             Lenhart


----------



## Olli.P (10. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Wow, das sieht ja wirklich genial aus....

so was bekommen wir auch wenn der Teich im nächsten Jahr vergrössert ist 

Ich sag jetzt schon mal vielen dank für diese tolle anregung 

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Olli.P (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Lenhart,


da ich in der kommenden Woche ein paar Überstunden abbaue, wird nun der Bau der Schwimminsel anstehen......... 

Sag mal bitte, welche Pflanzen hast du denn so alles auf deiner Schwimminsel angesiedelt????


----------



## guenter (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Lenhart,

Super Tipp.  Ich fange heute noch an.  

Ich kann nur sagen: EIN PRIMA FORUM und NETTE LEUTE.

Gruß Günter


----------



## Joachim (17. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Danke, Günter.


----------



## nick181106 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Lenhart,

welche Pflanzen hast Du denn auf der schönen Teichinsel verwendet ?
Hast Du die Löcher richtig durch das Materiel gestochen ??? Habe Angst das die Koi die Wurzeln fressen...???
Wie hast Du denn das Problem mit dem Kies gelöst,schwimmt der nicht bei Regen wieder weg und landet am Ende im Teich...?

Viele Fragen...

Viele Grüße Micha


----------



## sanke10 (11. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Micha!
Für die Pflanzen habe ich kleine runde Pflanzkörbe genommen (ca, 10 bis 12 cm. Durchmesser) und auf der Insel verteilt 6-8 stck. Löcher in das Styrodur geschnitten ,etwas angeschrägt ,der obere Rand sollte noch aus der Insel rausgucken.
Pflanzen kannst Du alle möglichen Sorten nehmen.
Das der Kies nicht von der Insel gespüllt wird,habe ich mit einem Heißluftfön eine Vertiefung in das Styrodur gemacht und über die ganze Fläche nur einen Rand stehen gelassen.
Wenn die Fische die Wurzeln abfressen  macht nix ,die wachsen sehr schnell nach, ist auch eine gute Versteckmöglichkeit für den Nachwuchs.
Habe auf meiner Insel  __ Brunnenkresse ,__ Lilien,Gaucklerblume usw. Es müssen nicht unbedingt Wasserpflanzen sein. Auf meiner Insel gedeiht auch eine ganz normale Spirea  ( Spierstrauch). Im Laufe des Sommers habe ich einfach alle möglichen Samen auf die Insel gestreut. 

               Viel spaß bei der Herstellung 
                            Lenhart


----------



## eve34 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Ich will mir auch noch eine Schwimminsel bauen , aber dazu hätte ich noch ne Frage : Hast du das Steropor mit einem Messer rund geschnitten oder mit einem heißen Draht . Gibt ja extra Steropor __ Schneider . Tja und den Heißluftföhn muss ich mir dann auch noch besorgen  .


----------



## ferryboxen (20. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

hallo eve34

nimm bloss kein styropor ( das zeug krümmelt wie verrückt ) und

lasst sich schlecht bearbeiten - besser ist STYRODUR ....hat eine höhere 

dichte und lässt sich mit einem scharfen messer prima grob zuschneiden.

feinschliff anschliessend mit schleifpapier.

die löcher für die töpfe anzeichnen und mit einer stichsäge ausschneiden.

es gibt extra lange sägeblätter im baumarkt.

am rand kann man auch eine vertiefung reinschneiden ( dann braucht man kein heissluftgerät )

gruss lothar


----------



## eve34 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Danke für den Tipp !


----------



## owl-andre (21. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

hallo,sieht Super aus-habe noch nicht ganz gecheckt,wie der Rand entsteht,da ich doch erstmal alles Rund schneideoder nicht?


----------



## sanke10 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo !
 Auf jeden fall Styrodur nehmen ,den dasStyropur hält der Belastung nicht lange aus.(Meine erste Insel war aus Stypopur)Wen die Schwimminsel so groß wie meine werden soll(Duchmesser 100 cm),sollte man die Klebstellen mit einem Kunststoffwinkel versteifen. Damit die Platten nicht durchhängen.
Für die Vertiefung kann man auch einen guten Haarföhn nehmen, dauert nur etwas länger. 

                         Lenhart


----------



## owl-andre (21. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Wie sieht das im Winter bei Dir aus,gehen die Pflanzen da nicht kaputt?hatte gerademal bei 123 geguckt-29 Euro,lohnt da das selber basteln?
http://cgi.ebay.de/Pflanzeninsel-Sc...ryZ42588QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sanke10 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo ! 
Für so eine Mini Insel lohnt sichder Aufwand nicht,warum nicht! 

Styrodurplatte kostet im Baumark ca, 1,50€ je nach der stärke der Patte!
Selbstbauen Lohnt immer!


                     Lenhart


----------



## owl-andre (21. März 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

1,50 pro Platte ist ja echt nicht die Welt(welche Maße haben die Platten?)-nur warte ich noch auf die Antwort bzgl.Winter-Danke


----------



## sanke10 (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo!

Die Schwimminsel erwacht zu neuem Leben. Alles fängt wieder an zu Wachsen und Blühen, die Fische zupfen am frischen Grün.
Und die Pflanenwurzeln hängen sehr tief im Wasser, ideal zum Ablaichen.
das Frühjahr ist doch die schönste Zeit!

 

 


                                                               Lenhart


----------



## sanke10 (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo!

Auf meiner Schwimminsel fängt es wieder so richtig schön an zu Wachsen, und die __ Sumpfdotterblume blüht so schön wie jedes Jahr!

 

 

           Gruß Lenhart




www.koi-garten-seiten.de


----------



## ösiwilli (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Servus Lenhart,

alle Jahre wieder und alle Jahre wieder schön 

Liebe Grüsse- Willi - der sich heuer auch sowas basteln wird.


----------



## geecebird (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Ich glaube, so langsam komme ich um die Schwimminsel nicht herum. Mein Schatz schaut mich auch schon immer mit Dackelblick an. Aber ich glaube, da ist ein Selbstbau die bessere Variante. 

Danke Lenhart für den Tipp!


----------



## waterman (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Lenhard,
ich möchte jetzt genau nach Deinem Vorbild nachbauen. Einen ähnlichen Versuch hatte ich schon gestartet, aber mit dem Ergebnis bin ich nicht so zufrieden. 
Für meinen rechteckigen Teich möchte ich auch eine rechteckige Insel bauen. Soweit ist alles klar, nur eine Frage: Hast du die Seitenwände natur gelassen. Styrodur ist doch fliederfarben . Ich wollte schwarzes Flies (Einlegtuch) am Rand kleben. Könnte ich dafür  auch das Aquariumsilikon verwenden? Tackern wäre auch noch eine Idee, oder?

Gruß
Wil


----------



## chrisgruebl (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Servus - Hier mal ein kurzer Bericht über meine Versuchsinsel 

Tja, meine Frau hat gestern mal gesehen und schupp, sowas brauchen wir auch... 

Also gestern mal eine Versuchsinsel gebastelt, jedoch um einiges kleiner (unser Teich ist ja auch kleiner).

Mangels genügend großen XPS Resten (gestern war ja Feiertag) mal eine Betaversion mit 5cm Styropor in dm 50cm gemacht, mit 3 Löchern für die kleinen 8cm Pflanzkörbe.

Bauanleitung, mit Faserstift, Stück Schnur und Bleistift einen Zirkel gebaut, Kreis eingezeichnet, mit dem Stanleymesser einfach mal rumgeschnitten.
Pflanzkörbe verkehrt draufgelegt, Faserstift rumgemalt, umgedreht und das kleine ende Mittig wieder rumgemalt, mit dem Messer mittig ausgeschnitten (danach probieren obs passt, nachschneiden...) Bauzeit ca. 15min (inkl. Materialsuche...)

Fazit 5cm ist viel zu dick (taucht nur ca. 1 cm ein - mit Pflanzen, Lehm und ein paar Steinen), schon kurz nach dem einsetzten im Teich meinte meine Frau, in der Mitte eine Schnur (oben Holzstückchen) durch und am Boden an einen Stein binden... weil bei uns ist es ziemlich windig und die Insel trieb ständig an den Rand u.a. auf die dort gepflanzen Pflanzen drauf...

Gesagt, getan, nun ist die Insel in der Mitte des Teiches und kann sich ca. 0,5m in alle Richtungen bewegen - stößt also nicht mehr an den Rand.

Heute werde ich im Baumarkt vorbeischauen und 3cm XPS holen, Größe wird in Version 0.2 gleich bleiben, jedoch werde ich 4 Pflanzkörbe einbauen und genau ausmessen (wegen Gleichgewicht...), ebenso werde ich mit dem Fön etwas nacharbeiten wegen Rand, auf jeden Fall aber auch wieder die Befestigung an einem Stein...

Frage @Lenhart

Hast du kleine Löcher mit Wollfaden oder sontwas gemacht damit die 'nicht Wasserpflanzen' auch irgendwie Feuchtigkeit abbekommen? Überlege mir gerade sowas in der Richtung... ein paar kleine Löcher, Wollfaden durch das er unten ein bischen im Wasser ist und dann oben auf das XPS legen, drüber ein wenig Erde/Sand - so ist dann auch eine Grundfeuchtigkeit für die 'über Wasserpflanzen' da...


----------



## chrisgruebl (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Servus Wil



> Styrodur ist doch fliederfarben



Hm, also ich kene Styrodur in weiß, blau, rosa und hellgrün... Werde heute schauen das ich hellgrünes bekomme

Tackern... wird rosten - Klebesilikon sollte aber auf jeden Fall halten.


----------



## waterman (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hi Chris,

nu hab ich auch hellgrünes Styrodur gefunden und mit Aquariumsilkon geklebt. Hat super geklappt. Stelle demnächst, wenn alles fertig ist mein "Schmuckstück" ein.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## chrisgruebl (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Servus Wil

Du glücklicher, ich hab keines bekommen (dürfte BASF sein, das hellgrüne), hatte bei uns keiner Lagernd (und wegen 1 Platte was bestellen....), habe dann 'schweinchen Rosa' genommen , aber mit Silikon und Sand am Rand - sieht man so gut wie nix davon....
Foto


----------



## Armin (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

 

Gruß Armin


----------



## geecebird (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Die Styroduridee ist sicher eine gute Lösung. Ich hatte aber eben eine Blitzidee. Man könnte doch sicher auch "frei nach Schnautze" eine Schwimminsel mit Polyuretan-Schaum formen. Einfach ne Dose Bauschaum aus dem Baumarkt kaufen, eine kleine Form basteln und rein den Schaum. So bekäme man auch andere Formen hin. Am Ende den PU-Schaum mit einem Cuttermesser aus der Form schneiden und fertig.  auf den frischen Schaum könnte man am Rand kleine Kieselsteine auftragen. Während der Trocknungsphase kann man oben schon einmal formen. Keine Ahung, ob das funktioniert, aber probieren könnte man es ja mal.


----------



## laolamia (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*



			
				geecebird schrieb:
			
		

> Polyuretan-Schaum formen. Einfach ne Dose Bauschaum aus dem Baumarkt kaufen,



moin!

das zerbroeselt aber wenn licht ran kommt.

gruss marco


----------



## Eugen (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hi  Sven,

wie Marco schon schrieb, mit dem Bauschaum wird das nix.

Wenn dir Styrodurplatten zu teuer sind,nimm einfach eine Styroporplatte.
Die kann man mit einem Cutter auch "frei Schnauze" gestalten.

Und teurer als eine Dose Bauschaum sind die auch nicht.


----------



## geecebird (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Eugen, das war auch nur eine Blitzidee, völlig unabhängig von Kosten ;o)


----------



## waterman (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo zusammen,
also vom Styropor würde ich abraten. Das bröckelt und bricht und saugt sich auch ein bischen voll. B.SF-Platte 60mm ist ideal. Sehr stabil. Heute abend werde ich zu Wasser lassen.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## geecebird (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*



			
				waterman schrieb:
			
		

> B.SF-Platte 60mm ist ideal. Sehr stabil. Heute abend werde ich zu Wasser lassen.



Das heisst, du nimmst nur eine einzige Platte?


----------



## waterman (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Sven,
ja, ob das reicht, nicht unterzugehen, zeigt sich heute Abend! 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## geecebird (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

*lach* OK, dann berichte mal bitte und messe bitte auch das Gesamtgewicht inkl Pflanzen und Substrat ;o)


----------



## waterman (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hi Sven,

5 Körbe a 2 kg 1 Korb a 5 kg und morgen noch ein Eimer Kies und ich hab noch reichlich Auftrieb. Bild kommt morgen, wenn der Kies als Deckschicht drauf ist. 

Gruß
Wil


----------



## waterman (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hi Sven,

war wohl nix. Ich musste am WE rundum noch mit Styrodur verstärken, so dass ich auch, wie alle anderen eine Stärke von 12 cm habe.
Hier die versprochenen Bilder meiner rechteckigen Schwimminsel (für rechteckigen Teich).
Gruß Wil


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Nachdem die Pflanzen von Werner eingetroffen sind, haben wir unsere Schwimminsel auch mal neu gestaltet:

                

Auch bei uns beträgt die Gesamtstärke der Insel 12cm. Eine 6cm starke Grundplatte mit Ausschnitten für vier Teich-Pflanztöpfe und einen 6cm starken Rand, ausgeschnitten aus einer zweiten Platte und aufgeklebt. Damit man den hellgelben Rand der Platten nicht so sieht, haben wir diesen bei dem aktuellen "Inselmodell" etwas verziert ....


----------



## ---Torsten--- (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo,

es gibt doch flüssige Teichfolie, die könnte man mit diesen Inseln pinseln.
Damit dürfte dann verhindert werden das die Inseln Wasser aufsaugen.
Ich werde am WE mal probieren ob sich das Styropor mit der flüssig Folie verträgt.


----------



## Platin (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Mahlzeit!

_Ich habe fertig._  

Meine Schwimminsel bei ihrer ersten Erprobung:
 


6cm dickes Styrodur und noch genügend Auftrieb.
(Hinten links, dort wo noch kein Pflanzkorb drin ist, sieht man den Tiefgang.)

Danke nochmals Wil/Waterman für den Tip mit dem Einlegetuch.


----------



## Ghul-Ash (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo,
ich habe auch eine Schwimminsel bei uns im Teich mit Karnivoren drauf (__ Fleischfressende Pflanzen)

Ich denke, ich werde demnäcsht mal ein Foto davon machen. Die Insel sieht aber nochnicht so schön aus, da sie noch ziemlich neu ist 


Greez,
marco

PS: Eure Inseln sehen alle toll aus


----------



## Jürgen-V (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

hi armin
ich habe mir gerade einen ast gelacht.   
bild 3 ist ja echt ein hammer.
kannst du nicht einmal ein paar zeilen dazu schreiben, wie es dazu gekommen ist.


----------



## ferryboxen (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

hallo

schwimminseln zu bauen scheint ja wohl voll

trendy zu sein....kann mich da nicht ausschließen.

das ist jetzt meine 8.

jedesmal wenn sie schön bewachsen sind schwatzen sie mir

meine teichfreunde ab:crazy 

aber eine neue ist ja in knapp einer stunde wieder neu im wasser 

hier meine neuste...muss nur noch zuwachsen.

gruss lothar


----------



## jarro (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

hallo leute,
super vorschläge die ich hier gesammelt habe. war auch vorhin im baumarkt und hab eine styrodurplatte (125x65x3) gekauft. hab die mit cutter in der mitte geteilt um sie zusammen zu kleben.
 nun mal ´ne frage: lese hier immer was von aquariumsilikon warum geht denn kein ganz normales sanitärsilikon      
ich hab es einfach mal probiert und es hält. also wo liegt da das problem ???

gruss ingo


----------



## waterman (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hi Ingo,
das Aquariensilikon ist lebensmittelecht und damit für die Fische ungiftig.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## jarro (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

und sanitärsilikon ist giftig ?????
auch wenn es in geringer menge zwischen zwei platten angewendet wird und dann auf einem 6000l teich schwimmt ???


gruss ingo


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Moin Ingo

Das Silikon ist ja nicht giftig, aber um in Bad und WC schimmlige Fugen zu vermeiden sind im Sanitärsilikon Fungizide etc. enthalten und die sind giftig.
Wie schon Paracelsus sagte: "Die Menge macht das Gift" ... aber ab welcher Verdünnung im Teich keine Gefahr mehr ausgeht mag ich nicht beurteilen. 

Da aber sicherlich niemand Fungizide in seinen Teich kippen würde ist es nur logisch mit Sanitärsilikon am Teich auch nicht zu arbeiten. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## wp-3d (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hi

Meine Schwimm-Trauerweide


----------



## Jörg75 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin ganz neu hier. Ich möchte auch einen kleinen Teich für unsere Wasserschldkröte bauen. Diese braucht auch enen landteil, welcher ich als Schwimminsel bauen möchte. Die Anregungen hier sind super. Aber ich glaube das sich Styropor doch mit der Zeit vollsaugt. mann sollte vieleicht doch darauf achten Sytrodur. oder geschlossen geschäumte Perimeretdämmplatten zu benutzen, bevor einem das ganze nachher absäuft.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## ---Torsten--- (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

man kann das Styropor auch mit flüssiger Teichfolie streichen, dann ist es vorbei mit dem Wasser saugen


----------



## Ghul-Ash (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Habe mir heute meine Insel wieder genau angeguckt und mich gefreut 


Es haben sich ein paar __ Spinnen drauf angesiedelt, die dafür sorgen das die Springschwänze keine überhand nehmen ...

Meine Sarracenia/Dionaea und Drosera rotundifolia wachsen auf der Insel ziemlich gut


----------



## Trautchen (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 
jetzt ist meine auch fertig und ich möchte sie Euch gerne zeigen.
Als Bepflanzung habe ich __ Igelkolben (hoffentlich wirds was), Sumpfdottern, __ Bachbunge und __ Brunnenkresse gewählt, dazu einfach noch Brunnenkressesamen an verschiedenen Stellen verstreut.


----------



## waterman (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Anke.
die __ Brunnenkresse wuchert bei mir auf der Insol so stark, das kannste gar nicht glauben. Schmeckt aber gut.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Trautchen (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hi Wil, bei mir wuchert die irgendwie nirgendwo so richtig. Schmeckt aber trotzdem gut...


----------



## waterman (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hi Anke,
im Frühjahr hab ich auch gedacht, das gibt wohl nix. Aber als die PFlanzen einmal über die Keimblätter hinaus gekommen waren ging es los. Ich hbe kleine viereckige Töpfchen mit Sand und Kies gefüllt, den Samen drauf, ein bischen mit Sand abgedeckt und gewartet. Blöd ist nur, dass die Koi gerne dran rupfen und der Kram dann in den Ecken rumschwimmt. Sieht immer so unordentlich aus. Da die Pflanze unendlich viele"Luft"-Wurzeln bilden, denke ich, dass sie auch viele Nähstoffe aus dem Wasser holen. 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Trautchen (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Ja, Wurzeln haben meine auch unendlich, nur eben kleine Blätter. ich habe mir die auch vorgezogen und dann zusätzlich in die Pflanztöpfe gesetzt, damit man die nicht mehr so sieht. Na mal sehen, was nächstes Jahr wiederkommt.


----------



## waterman (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Man fragt sich ja manchmal schon, wie unterschiedlich das Wachstumsverhalten der Pflanzen bei den jeweiligen Teichbesitzeren ist. Am WE habe ich drei Töpfchen verschenkt, mal sehen, ob meine Kresse dort auch so wuchert, wie bei mir. Ich drück Dir die Daumen für mehr Wachstum der __ Brunnenkresse. 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Elfriede (7. März 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo zusammen,

bisher hatte ich zu Schwimminseln keinen direkten  Bezug, ich habe lediglich Euere Erfahrungen mit Interesse verfolgt.  Jetzt ist das anders, ich habe nämlich drei Stück in verschiedenen Größen als Geschenk bekommen und weiß nun nicht so recht wie ich sie bepflanzen soll und bitte um Euere Hilfe, auch wenn meine Inseln offensichtlich anders gebaut sind. 

Meine Inseln sind aus einem schwimmenden Trägergewebe hergestellt und haben außen einen etwas erhöhten, grünen Wulst. Sie sehen aus wie Armins Inseln in diesem Thread ( # 33 ) Öffnungen für den Einsatz von Pflanzkörben gibt es nicht und nach der Pflanzanleitung sollen die Pflanzen fast wurzelnackt einfach nur aufgelegt bzw. aufgesetzt  und dabei  nicht eingedrückt werden. Sie sollen nicht mit Sand oder Erde aufgeschüttet werden. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das funktionieren soll. Hat vielleicht jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit derartigen Pflanzeninseln? Ich möchte nämlich wissen ob sich der Aufwand lohnt, sie nach Paros mitzunehmen.
www.koigarten-mueller.de/teichgestaltung/pflanzeninseln/index.php 

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (8. März 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Elfriede.

Erfahrungen habe ich nicht mit diesen Inseln. 
Aber von der Logik her fehlt mir irgendwie das Gegengewicht im Wurzelbereich der Pflanzen. Je höher die gesetzten Pflanzen werden, desto besser kann der Wind angreifen und sie ggf. umkippen.
Was ich mir gut vorstellen könnte, sind flach wachsende Pflanzen wie __ Pfennigkraut, __ Brunnenkresse (vermutlich nichts für Paros?), __ gelbe Gauklerblume u.a. Meine __ Wasserminze und die Segge werden nur max. 50cm. Das könnte m.M.n. auch noch gehen.


----------



## Elfriede (8. März 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Annett, 

genau diese Bedenken habe ich auch. Schon  der erste heftigere Wind wird die Pflanzen von den Inseln wehen. 

Ich werde nur die kleinste meiner Inseln mit 60cm im Durchmesser mit nach Paros nehmen und damit experimentieren. Vielleicht lassen sich einige Pflanzen in kleinen Torf - Anzuchtbechern irgendwie auf der Trägermatte einklemmen. Mit gutem Wachstum ist bei meinem nährstoffarmen Wasser wohl nicht zu rechnen. Ich denke, diese Inseln sind eher, wie beschrieben, für Koiteiche geeignet. Ich habe weder Koi noch andere Fische im Teich, sofern ich mit der Abfischerei von 2008 erfolgreich war, also brauchen meine Pflanzen auch den Wurzelschutz unter den Inseln nicht. Nun, ich werde es auf diese Weise probieren, wenn nicht noch ein besserer Ratschlag aus Erfahrung mit diesen Pflanzeninseln kommt.

Jedenfall vielen Dank für Deinen Pflanzenvorschlag, Minze könnte eventuell auch bei mir wachsen, mit __ Pfennigkraut und __ Brunnenkresse hatte ich bislang kein Glück, aber ich will es trotzdem noch einmal damit versuchen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## waterman (8. März 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Elfriede,

für dieses Model könnte ich mir die __ Brunnenkresse (als Saatgut) gut vorstellen, die ja ziemlich niedrig bleibt und einen starken Wurzelteppich bildet. Nur ob die in Paros gedeiht 
Ich hatte letztes Jahr zwei Inseln mit Brunnenkresse, die wie wild gewachsen sind. Ich habe das Model von Sanke 10 mehrfach nachgebaut. Allerdings bei einem Sturm ist eine lange schmale Insel gekentert, weil sich die Brunnenkresse stark über die Insel hinaus ausgedehnt hatten. Das Kippen war vorprogrammiert. In den beiden anderen Inseln hatte ich halbhohe Sumpfpflanzen, die sich sehr gut entwickelt hatten und jetzt auch schon gute Ansätze von Wachstum zeigen. Ich bin der größte Fan der "Sankeinsel"

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Elfriede (8. März 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Wil,

mir gefällt die "Sankeinsel" auch besonders gut. Gerade habe ich bei Lenhart noch einmal nachgelesen und fand die Information interessant, dass man nicht nur Teichpflanzen auf die Inseln setzen kann. Das macht die Sache auch für mich interessant, denn man kann auf Paros unendlich viele Pflanzen kaufen, nur eben keine Teichpflanzen. Brunnenkressesamen werde ich auf alle Fälle mit nach Paros nehmen und vielleicht auch Samen der Kapuzinerkresse, die mir sehr gut gefällt.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## waterman (9. März 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Elfriede,
viel Erfolg mit der Kresse. Als echter Fan bin ich gespannt, ob Du Erfolg haben wirst. Ich denke schon
Gruß Wil


----------



## michael_j (28. März 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

So, haben heute mal im Hornbach zugeschlagen. Styrodur um auf 12cm zu kommen, nen bisschen Silikon und eine Kiepenkerl Samenmischung.



> Kiepenkerl Teichrand Blumen. Mischung aus ein- und mehrjährigen Arten. Bunte Blumen für feuchte Böden an Teichrand und Bächen. Enthält viele heimische Arten. Höhe ca. 60 cm. Artikelnummer 3366.



Bin mal gespant was da so draus wird, der Beutel hat 1,90 gekostet.

Liebe grüße
Michael


----------



## Christi (29. März 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Lenhart, ich bin ganz  neu hier, gucke aber schon des öfteren und habe schon so manch tollen Rat gefunden, der mir weitergeholfen hat, ....aber...wie wunder-wunderschön ist diese Deine gebaute Insel, ich habe sie gestern entdeckt und habe heute sofort die gekauften Styrodur Platten (zur Isolierung gedacht für Garagentor) meinem Mann gemopst und angefangen, nun stellen sich beim Tun doch einige entscheidende Fragen hinsichtlich der Gesamtstärke. Meine Insel ist nun 55 cm im Durchmesser und 12 cm hoch, die Löcher habe ich drin für die Pflanzkörbe. Alles soweit ok, aber ist die Insel im Verhältnis nun nicht zu hoch? Dachte, Deine ist so, aber beim nochmaligen Lesen könnten es auch nur sehr viel weniger Zentimeter sein. Kann ich Teicherde nehmen für die Körbe? Oder schwemmt das wohl alles runter durch das Tuch?


----------



## waterman (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

HAllo Christi,

die 12 cm sind ok. Dur darfst keine Teicherde nehmen, sondern ein Lehm/Sandgemisch, weil du sonst zu viele Nährstoffe ins Wasser bringst. Dieses Gemisch ist viel schwerer als Teicherde und dann stimmt der Tiefgang der Insel 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Christi (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Guten Morgen Wil, das ist ja ein Ding, habe nur Teicherde benutzt und seit ich dall das hier gelesen habe, habe ich ein neues Prinzip des Einpfanzens entwickelt, ich nehme keine Siebtöpfe mehr sondern schneide ein Vlistuch zum Quadrat aus, fülle das mit Lehm (haben wir glücklicherweise im Garten) und Sand, stecke da die Pflanze rein und verknote über Kreuz die Zipfel. Diesen Sack lasse ich dann mit einer Greifzange langsam ins Wasser gleiten. Bis jetzt scheint das ganz gut zu klappen, sehe die Beutel nur nicht. Soll ich alle anderen Pflanzen, die in teicherde sitzen wieder herausnehmen und umpflanzen? Die Zeit ist jetzt ist wohl eher nicht geeignet gell? Laich schwimmt überall herum. Lieben Gruß  Christiane


----------



## Christi (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hi Wil, meine Schwimminsel, ich freu mich riesig, ...und meine beiden Fische erst. 1000 Dank für die tolle Anregung. Gruß


----------



## Eugen (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Christine,


Christi schrieb:


> Soll ich alle anderen Pflanzen, die in teicherde sitzen wieder herausnehmen und umpflanzen? Die Zeit ist jetzt ist wohl eher nicht geeignet gell? Laich schwimmt überall herum. Lieben Gruß  Christiane



Wie lange sind denn die Pflanzen samt Teicherde drin ?
Durch deine "Pflanztechnik" sollte nicht soviel an Nährstoff aus dem "Beutel" ins Wasser gelangen.
Nach 1,2 Sommern haben die Pflanzen die Nährstoffe aus der Teicherde mehr als genug reduziert.
Ich würde alles erst mal so lassen.

P.S. Die Schwimminsel ist dir gut gelungen


----------



## ironice (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hab mir auch eine Gebaut ohne genau zu wissen was ich da tue  

Ich hoffe meine Insel Sinkt nicht Momentan Schwimmt sie ja noch

 
 
 

Hab des als Anfänger mal Versucht toll hinzubekommen. Und das gleich Zweimal


----------



## ferryboxen (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo

Meine Insel erwacht auch so langsam

aus dem Winterschlaf.

Haben aber alle Pflänzchen überlebt.

Gruss Lothar


----------



## Christi (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Eugen, also einige Pflanzen sind bestimmt schon 6 Jahre in Körben und Teicherde, andere 4 Jahre, eigentlich recht unterschiedlich. Gruß  Christiane


----------



## GitteB (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo zusammen,
da mein Teich neu ist und die Pflanzen noch klein haben die Fischlis keinen Schatten und keine Versteckmöglichkeit. Auf die Idee mit einer Schwimminsel bin ich schon länger gekommen, wusste nur nicht wie. Dann habe ich in einem Katalog welche gesehen, aber für recht viel Euronen (ca 100 x 90 cm = ca. 280 € - ohne Kies und Pfanzen).   Dann fand ich hier im Forum mehrer Threads und habe mir meine Insel gebaut : 2 Sturodurplatten 125 x 60 x 6 cm. Aus einer Platte einen Rand geschnitten ca. 4-5 cm breit, den auf die 2 Platte mit Teichfolienkleber geklebt, 7 Löcher hineingeschnitten für die Pflanzkörbe. Den Rand mit dem Folienkleber abgespachtel und feinen Sand darüber um die himmelblaue Platte zu kaschieren. Kies und Sand in die Pfanzkörbe, Pflanzen rein ab in den Teich und mit Kies aufgefüllt. Hurra sie schwimmt  Ich hoffe auch dann noch, wenn es regnet bzw. die Pflänzchen wachsen 

Gruß Gitte

PS: Weils so nett aussah, wollte der Nachbarsjunge auf seinem Mini Teich (1.000 l) auch eine....aber kleine


----------



## waterman (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Christi,
eine Insel vom Vorjahr hab ich auch "umgebaut" und die Pflanzkörbe durch ein Vlies ersetzt. Man kann dann individueller gestalten.
Ich werde meine Inselwelt demnächst auch mal mit Fotos vorstellen.

@ GitteB und ironice: Macht euch keine Sorgen Styrodur sinkt nicht, weil es sich nicht vollsaugt. Bei Styropor bin ich mir nicht sicher. Die Pflanzen bringen die Insel aber nicht zum Sinken, denn die Biomasse einer Pflanze ist zwar bei guten Wachstum wuchtig, aber sie hat ja geringe Dichte und damit geringes Gewicht. 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## ironice (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Vielen Dank Waterman/Wil


----------



## GitteB (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Wil,
danke für deine aufmunternden Worte und du hattest recht. Vorgestern und gestern hats gut gerechnet und beide Inseln schwimmen brav vor sich hin!!
Gitte


----------



## Elfriede (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo zusammen,

vor genau vier Wochen habe ich meine Schwimminseln bepflanzt und will heute darüber berichten.

Die kleinen, wurzelnackten Pflänzchen habe ich einfach durch die Plastikstränge der Trägermatte ins Wasser gesteckt. Nach der Pflanzanleitung sollten die Pflanzen nur auf das Trägergewebe gelegt werden, was mir aber hier auf Paros durch die häufigen, starken Winde zu unsicher erschien. Auch meine Methode bietet den Pflanzen keinen richtigen Halt. Entgegen der Pflanzanleitung versuchte ich sie zuerst mit etwas Sand und Kies zu stabilisieren, erfolglos, denn das Substrat rutschte zwischen den Plastikbändern einfach ins Wasser, obwohl ich die größten Löcher mit Kieselsteinen belegt hatte. Ich bin aber trotzdem im Moment nicht unzufrieden, von der Optik abgesehen, denn unter den Schwimminseln haben sich bereits dichte, lange Wurzelbärte gebildet. Besonders die größte Insel 1,20 x 0,60 ( halbrund) schaut nach vier Wochen nicht schlecht aus, wie ich meine. 


             


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## unicorn (1. Juni 2009)

*unser Schwimmteich*

im nachhinein hätt ich die Ufermatte rundum machen sollen und von unten festtackern.


----------



## axel (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: unser Schwimmteich*

Hallo Manuela 

Das müstest Du aber erst mal ohne Pflanzen testen . Die Ufermatte zieht ja ganz schön viel Feuchtigkeit und wird schwer.
Aber einen Versuch ist es Wert 

lg
axel


----------



## Elfriede (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Manuela,

ich finde die Idee mit der Ufermatte super, mir hätte die Ufermatte auch besser gefallen, als das hässliche Trägergewebe meiner Fertig-Schwimminseln.

@Axel,
denkst Du, dass die Ufermatte durch ihr Nassgewicht absaufen könnte? Ich hätte zu Manuels Schwimminseln mehr Vertrauen als zu meinen eigenen, die schon ohne Pflanzengewicht kein gutes Schwimmvermögen haben, da das Wasser fast ungehindert durch das Gewebe nach oben kommt.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## unicorn (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

da ich Styrodur genommen hab, denke ich mal dass das halten würde.
Hab auch im inet schon irgendwo sowas zu kaufen gesehen.
kostete allerdings horrende!


----------



## newbee (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Armin so einen Gartenwächter will ich auch haben


----------



## Cabriokatze (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich lange nicht gemeldet aber immer wieder gelesen.
Jetzt möchte ich mir eine Schwimminsel bauen und habe mir diesen gesamten Tread durchgelesen.
Ist zwar schon einige Zeit her, da wurde hier geschrieben, Styrodur würde pro Platte nur ca. 1,50 € kosten. 
Bei uns kostet sonne Platte ca. 14 € (6 cm dick von BASF) ist das normal oder schaue ich nach dem falschen?
Ich möchte die Seiten gerne mit Sand oder winzigem Kies bekleben, lässt sich das Silikon gut mit einer Spachtel 
verteilen oder muss ich da was besonderes beachten?

Bis dann
Anne


----------



## GitteB (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwimminsel*

Hallo Anne,
habe am Wochenende eine 2. Schwimminsel gebaut, als Geburtstagsgeschenk.  Diesmal habe ich Aquariumsilikon verwendet. Ist bei weitem nicht so zäh wie Folienkleber (s. auch Beitrag #79). Hier kostet eine Sturodurplatte übrigens (ca. 120 x 60 x 6 cm) ca. 8-9 €. Alles in allem beträgt der Materialwert ca. 50 € (2 Platten Sturodur ca. 16€, Silikon (ca. 300 ml), 5 Planzkörbe (Kantenlänge ca. 10 cm), Sand und Kies, Pflanzen).


----------



## teichfreund65 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwimminsel welches Pflanzgranulat*

Hallo,

habe mich intensiv mit den Thema Pflanzinsel beschäftigt und hier wertvolle Anregungen erhalten. 
Habe mir 2 Insel aus Styrodur gebaut. 
Derzeit warte ich auf die Lieferung der Pflanzen, die in den Körben eingepflanzt werden sollen.
Ich habe in diesem Zusammenhang noch ein paar Fragen:
Welches Pflanzgranulat ist zu empfehlen?
Ich möchte die Pflanzinsel mit Glas- Kies bedecken. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Glas- Kies? 
Ist Glas- Kies gefährlich für die Koi's und die Folie? 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Susanne (27. Mai 2014)

Eigentlich schade, dass so ein tolles Thema so unsichtbar geworden ist ... Hab grad nach Schwimminseln gesucht, weil meine immer absäuft ... und das hier animiert ja zu wahren Kunstwerken ... wenn mir also langweilig wird, werde ich hier mal wieder vorbeischauen (deswegen schreib ich jetzt auch was, dann finde ich es leichter wieder  )


----------



## Titran (27. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mir auch eine gebaut ( Avatar ) Habe auch zahlreiche Fotos während des Baus gemacht.

In meinem Album


----------



## Susanne (27. Mai 2014)

Sehr sehr schön!!! Woher hast Du die schöne dicke gelbe Platte ... ist das spezielles Styropor ... und ... halten die Steine noch ... wie hast Du sie befestigt? Auch haben will!!!!!


----------



## Titran (27. Mai 2014)

Es handelt sich dabei um Styrodur ist ne 8cm dicke Platte gewesen 100/50 cm
Die Steine hab ich mit speziellem Baukleber angeklebt. Im Winter hat das Eis 4-5 Stück losgebrochen, weil die Steine an der Klebestelle nicht
sauber genug waren. Man achtet aber die fehlenden Stellen nicht da der Schmutz von den Steinen am Kleber haften geblieben ist.


----------



## Susanne (27. Mai 2014)

ich seh schon, das muss ich unbedingt nachbauen  ... was verstehst Du unter speziellen Baukleber ... Bauschaum??


----------



## Titran (28. Mai 2014)

Ich nahm Gyso Kleber für Stein Holz ect. Temperaturbeständig bis -40 C und max 180 C kein " Publikumsprodukt ",
ich arbeite täglich mit solchem Kleber, und der muss halten auch bei den Kunden.


----------



## Susanne (29. Mai 2014)

Gyso scheint ein schweizer Produkt zu sein, das bei uns nicht an jeder Ecke zu haben ist ;-) - aber die Temperaturbeständigkeit ist beeindruckend ...


----------



## Titran (29. Mai 2014)

Diese Produkt kannst du in der Schweiz auch nicht an jeder Ecke kaufen, ist speziell für Handwerker und nur durch Vertreter erhältlich.


----------



## Bergundtal (3. Juni 2014)

Guten Abend Kolleginnen/En
Hier mal auch eine Insel, die ich vor dem Lesen dieses Beitrages gebaut habe. Aus Lärchenholz einfach eine Kiste gebaut und die Schwimmeigenschaften durch drei grosse PET Getränkeflaschen an der Innenseite verbessert. Bin nicht so ein Kunsstoffvan, weil die Tiere im Teich zum Essen sind (Salmoniden). Natürlich begeistert mich die Einfachheit eurer Inseln sehr und vielleicht baue ich die auch mal.
Gruss vom Werner


----------



## honey01 (25. Juni 2014)

Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:


> *AW: Schwimminsel*
> 
> Nachdem die Pflanzen von Werner eingetroffen sind, haben wir unsere Schwimminsel auch mal neu gestaltet:
> 
> ...


Das sieht toll aus. Ich glaube so werd ich es auch machen. Womit habt ihr denn verziert? Und habt ihr die Löcher für die Körbe komplett durch die Platten geschnitten (wegen Wasserzufuhr und Wurzelaustritt) Bin nämlich neu in diesem Metier


----------

